# Figthing styles in The Matrix?



## chaosomega (Oct 19, 2003)

I am wondering if anyone knows which fighting styles are incorporated into the fight scenes in the movies The Matrix, and The Matrix Reloaded? I saw the actors training in karate style techniques on the new DVD, but the stuff on screen doesn't seem very karate-like. Then again, I don't know much about karate.... Anywho... Anyone know?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2003)

Wire-style kung fu.


----------



## pknox (Oct 19, 2003)

There's actually an article about this in the Aug 2003 Black Belt (W. Hock Hochheim on the cover).  However, the article spends just about the whole time talking about the choreography, and never talks about which styles are drawn from for the fight scenes (which I really didn't like, since the tease on the cover was "Martial Arts of the Matrix Reloaded." :shrug: )  The article does mention that the action coordinator was Yuen Woo-ping, who worked on both _Drunken Master_ and _Snake in the Eagle's Shadow_, and also that he was assisted by Deon Lam, who had previously worked on _Martial Law_, so I wouldn't be surprised to find out that the fighting styles incorporated are in fact very similar to what Jackie and Sammo used in their films.


----------



## Ender (Oct 19, 2003)

*wonders if there are classes in wire style??...*L


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 19, 2003)

In the dojo fight, while Morpheus is trying to 'free his mind' it goes into the fighting too. I anylized the entire dojo fight sequence and I believe I can see what arts they use and when.

Throughout the fight Morpheus uses a mix of all the styles he's learned, it looks like, and I couldn't tell any specifics from him. Neo however...

When it begins, right after they enter the sparring program, Neo starts off using Karate. Morpheus kicks his *** with that, and they pause to get into another fighting stance. Neo assumes one of Jeet Kune Do, (I know there isn't a SET stance for JKD but it was the stance that is the most common) with two fingers extended and his hands slightly moving. Morpheus kicks his *** again, so Neo switches styles. Next, he assumes a Tae Kwon Do stance, and does a little better but still gets pummeled. The next pause they go into, Neo doesn't use any stance, and starts punching sloppily. I can only assume that this was the drunken boxing. He gets creamed really fast with that, and goes into what looks like a Kenpo stance. Neo is again beaten with that. The next one, Neo assumes a Kung Fu stance, I think, and then after that he uses sort of a mix of styles like Morpheus does, but he still leans toward Kung Fu. He is using a full mix when he defeats Morpheus, and it is then that Neo has learned to 'free his mind' from using one style of fighting.

That's my take on the fight at least. If you believe I was wrong about anything, as these were only guesses, please tell me.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *wonders if there are classes in wire style??... *



Yes! ...for stuntmen.


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 20, 2003)

Yeah, it was mostly a mix of many styles. But then again thats what Jackie Chan and most Kung Fu MAist actually do anyway. There wa alot of "Kung Fu-ish" stuff in it, but there was also so just plain camera fu.

7sm


----------



## someguy (Oct 21, 2003)

Mainly it seemed to me just to be either basic tecniques that actually exsist or things that just look cool
but im sure there is some parts of some styles in that


----------

